# Kitten being more affectionate after spay



## annnelii (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everybody,

This seems like a weird problem to have, but my husband and I are wondering what's going on with our kitten. She has turned into a lap-cat after the spay. She has always been friendly and rubbing her nose against ours but she's never curled up into my husband's lap before (or mine). She had her spay 3 days ago and she has been doing quite well. Playing and eating as usual, nothing seems to be wrong. 2 days ago she suddenly curled up to his lap and fell asleep. She did the same today. 

What could cause this new behavior? What makes this even more weirder is that she falls asleep on his lap, on her back.

Thanks,

Annnelii


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

How old is she? Hormonal changes do take place when a cat is spayed, usually it's not something that affects personality but it can happen. My friend's cat also became more affectionate after her spay. However most cats are also spayed right around the time they are going through a bunch of changes anyway so it's hard to tell if the neuter caused something or simply the adult temperament is coming out, she's less into exploring and getting into trouble and more into chilling out with you simply because she is growing up. if the cat was sexually mature before the spay it's possible that while intact they were distracted by urges to find a mate and now those are gone. Who knows, I surely have no definitive answer, just be happy you now have a snuggle buddy


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

That's very sweet. I think she is probably just seeking comfort and reassurance from you and your husband. Even though kittens heal quickly and conceal their pain well, spaying is a major surgery and she's no doubt a little uncomfortable still. It's nice that she goes to you when she needs care, rather than retreating the way some kitties do.

Gadget was very affectionate after her spay surgery, too. What strikes me especially is that Gadget used to sleep on her back in my lap, as well... which is not something that she did before or does now. I wonder if it feels more comfortable on their abdomens' that way. The other thing to keep in mind is that your kittens personality and habits are likely to go through numerous transitions as she matures.


----------



## annnelii (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for your replies! 
Yeah, this is definitely new to us. The first time she did that, it was so surprising my husband was scared that she was dying or something! 
I'm a little disappointed though. She only curls up to him!

Oh well...

Thanks again!


----------

